

Hacker Dojo, finally a hangout where coders can go 24/7 - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2009/08/13/hacker-dojo-finally-a-hangout-where-coders-can-go-247/

======
thaumaturgy
Hmm. $100/month to ... sit in a room with other people and bang on my laptop?

It'll be interesting if this ends up taking off.

~~~
catch23
Sure beats paying $4 to work at a coffee shop. Plus, not every coffee shop
lets you bring your soldering iron or desktop computer.

~~~
makmanalp
Especially when now cafes are now kicking out laptop owners even if they do
buy.

------
eel
It seems like this would be most beneficial to coders who are working on a
bootstrapped startup or those without full-time jobs; i.e., those that would
find it harder to pay $100/mo.

------
endtwist
Places like this seem to be popping up here and there...how well do they do?
Is this a truly viable (in the long-term) business?

~~~
kragen
_Hackerdojo is not a business._ What is _wrong_ with you people? This is like
asking whether reading or sex is "a viable business".

~~~
seiji
Calm down. Breathe.

Hacker Dojo is a California Nonprofit Mutual Benefit Corporation. Fully tax-
deductible federal 501(c)(3) status will hopefully happen when things settle
down.

~~~
dweekly
Technically a 501(c)(6), actually.

~~~
seiji
I didn't realize there were so many options:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/501(c)>

501(c)(3) would work for the Dojo under Education, [Technical] Literacy, and
Prevention of Cruelty to Children or Animals.

Also, being as helpful as ever, google tells me 501(c)(3) = 450,588,064,374
m/s

